# berkline seating seat height?



## BIGFISH1 (Nov 29, 2010)

hello everyone,

i am building a theatre room and are at the point i need to construct my riser for the rear seating. I plan on purchasing the berkline theatre seating, and was wondering what the seat height is when seated in the recliner? I just want to get the riser and screen relationship to the seating correct. I am not sure which seating i will purchase from their line of seating at this time, but what would the approx average be?.
thanks in advance

Paul.
windsor ,ontario.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

The Olympia is listed as 44.5 inches overall, but that number probably changes by model...

http://www.berkline.com/ht/45025/pr_45025.html


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Paul,

Berkline makes about 36 various groups, half of them is made in US and half overseas. They make chairs with various heights:

The smallest ones have the 38.5" high back (recommended for people who are up to 5''8" tall)
domestic: 45088
imported: 12006

Mid sized are between 41 and 42.5" high backs (best fit for around 6' tall people):
domestic 45004, 45008, 45032, 45038, 45090 to name a few popular ones...
imported: 12000, 12010, 131734, 13175, 13217

44"-44.5" high back recliners (best fit for 6'2" or taller):
domestic 45002, 45012, 45025, 45099, 45094, 45187 to name a few popular ones...
imported 12003

You need to consider this and make sure that while you have a nice head support the back of the chairs is not too high, otherwise it would block your surround sound.


----------



## BIGFISH1 (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for the info guy's,

roman, 

my room is only 17 feet long and i would like to put the first row at 13 feet, leaving only room for a riser with a depth of 4 feet, do berkline sell a chair that would fit in this space. I am looking to have the mid size recliner for the front,money seats, but need something for the back row for incase of company.

thanks in advance

paul.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Paul,

You need at least 6' deep riser for the second row, and this is bare minimum. That will put your front row at about 11' distance to the screen. It will work the best with the about 106' diagonal screen (1.78:1 AR). If the first row will be used for the kids, and your primary seating will be the back row you could go with the large screen.


----------



## kudo11 (Sep 30, 2010)

i dont know the best the height to recommend but how my dad did it is you base it on your height. so you would stand to the right of the chair and put the reclyner in the position you desire. when you stand to the right of it, is it higher than the lowest point of your hip? if so, it may be too high. hope that helps.


----------

